# Price on Freemans



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone know the going prices on Freeman 33, 37, and 42. And with all their motor options. I really like the 37 with the 7Marine 627's. I know those motors are about 90k each. Getting my ducks in a row


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Not sure of the prices Joey but I "heard" the reason they named the motors "7" is because that is exactly how many mechanics there are in the US that can work on those things.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Not sure of the prices Joey but I "heard" the reason they named the motors "7" is because that is exactly how many mechanics there are in the US that can work on those things.


1 service center in Texas. What you gonna do if you don't like them?


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

If you are going to pay $360,000 on engines I wouldn't think the cost of the boat would be all that big of a deal. On the Hull Truth the other day someone was comparing Freeman boats to the others and they seemed to be in the high $300k range. I don't remember the size they were comparing.


----------



## DragAddiction (Sep 10, 2008)

Totally Tuna said:


> If you are going to pay $360,000 on engines I wouldn't think the cost of the boat would be all that big of a deal. On the Hull Truth the other day someone was comparing Freeman boats to the others and they seemed to be in the high $300k range. I don't remember the size they were comparing.


check out THT. You can find prices if you do some digging. I want to say a loaded 37 with 7s is north of 500. I personally like the new Prowlers, especially because the 42 and the new 36 both perform well with twins. And I own a 31 and its build quality is top tier. But he is right above. THT is where to be looking for details.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Used 33's sell for $200k all day long. A loaded 37 is $400k range and there is only one 42 that is the owners personal boat so prolly can't get pricing as I know they are gonna change a few things on it.

Crazy part there is a 2 year wait on new builds and people are actually selling their build spots to the highest bidder. There's always threads in THT about people looking for used ones but there is never any available

2009 for 219k

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boat-co...265-2009-freeman-33-cold-molded-hull-3-a.html


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

You mentioned "gettin your ducks in a row". Those will not be ducks but more like gold egg layin geese, and a buttload of em! Definitely my dream CC but doubt I'll ever be able to convince myself to spend that kinda coin on a CC. It's tough enough partin with 100K for a used WC.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

A 2015 29' for $195k- http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/761340-sold-freeman-29-a.html

Wish they'd start building a 26-27' so a used one might be affordable in 4-5 years.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is a rough estimate since I got buddies that own Freemans. Freeman 34VH w/twin F350 fully loaded $350k-$375k and Freeman 37VH $440k-$500k quads to seven marines. Contact Scott at Freeman and he can send you a build sheet.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

there is one for sale in fla -- 209k or so -- 33t with 350 a or b's looks clean dont think it has a trailer-- am considering at 33 but would really like the 37-- 33 is a beast


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> there is one for sale in fla -- 209k or so -- 33t with 350 a or b's looks clean dont think it has a trailer-- am considering at 33 but would really like the 37-- 33 is a beast


The Freeman that is for sale is one of the original cold molded boats. It would be cool to have one of the only(maybe the only) wood Freemans around. It does have the original F350's though.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Old saying about cars, boats, planes, wimmen....whatever....

"If you gotta ask the price...you can't afford it."....:rotfl:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

42 is just nasty


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

saltaholic said:


> 42 is just nasty







Simply Jaw dropping!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> 42 is just nasty


Complete unadulterated awesomeness.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> 42 is just nasty


Nice bote!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Old saying about cars, boats, planes, wimmen....whatever....
> 
> "If you gotta ask the price...you can't afford it."....:rotfl:[/QUOTE
> 
> X500,000


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

6.5 shooter dude said:


> Tortuga said:
> 
> 
> > Old saying about cars, boats, planes, wimmen....whatever....
> ...


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

2 years ago billy sent me a quote for a 29 vh and it was around $190,000 w/o electronics or trailer. Very nice boats.


----------

